
Ask HN: What answers do I have to know for a VC interview? - sebastianhoitz
We are going to have an interview with a VC next week. This is going to be my first try at this and, to be honest, I'm really excited. I just don't want to blow it - so I would really like to prepare.<p>What questions could they ask that I should really know the answer to?<p>Please tell me what questions you got asked when being interviewed by a VC firm.
======
ra
Who are your customers? what is the existing market? how is the market
segmented? Who are you? What qualifies you for this? What problem do you
solve? for who? Why is your solution different? How big could this be?
(realistically, based on facts). How much cash do you need? what for? what
will be your burn rate? how long before revenue? when will you be profitable?
What milestones have you already hit? What milestones do you need to hit to
achieve your goals? Do you own the IP? Have you checked to see if you are
infringing on anyone elses IP?

~~~
sebastianhoitz
All great questions! Thanks for your answer! :)

